# My Bulking Diet



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm 6"1 and I weigh about 172lbs.

I am looking to increase my weight to around 190lbs and I was wondering what you thought to this diet I am going to follow.

I have attached a screenshot of my excel worksheet that I use to track my intake, and thats pretty much what I consumed yesterday.

I lft heavy 5 days a week, and I am very lean at the moment. Ideally, I would get to 195 and then cut down a little.

Do you think my diet looks okay?

Cheers.

P.s

The spreadsheet is Calories/Carbs/Pro/Fat


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Personally I'd lower the protein, up the carbs and lower the fats slightly - but thats just for me personally, I have know idea of your somatotype etc

Food choices look fine.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Personally I'd lower the protein, up the carbs and lower the fats slightly - but thats just for me personally, I have know idea of your somatotype etc
> 
> Food choices look fine.


260g of Protein should be fine for him.... Carbs are shown after kCals AH24...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TH&S said:


> 260g of Protein should be fine for him.... Carbs are shown after kCals AH24...


Ahhh woopsy daisy - didnt read it all just went straight to the numbers and presumed the usual pro/carb/fat


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Diet looks ok.

Not sure about training 5 days a week tho


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

mrbez said:


> I lft heavy 5 days a week, and I am very lean at the moment. Ideally, I would get to 195 and then cut down a little.


Details on the above PLS


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Thank you for your current responses, much appreciated. It seems like I am half way there with my diet then 

TH&S - What would you like to know?

Regards.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

mrbez said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thank you for your current responses, much appreciated. It seems like I am half way there with my diet then
> 
> ...


Split by day why lifts and rep range - and weights if you want to give em?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay,

I'll try 

Basically I try to train each part each day.

Chest

Arms

Shoulders

Back

Legs

I will usually train Abs twice also, for eg with Arms and Legs.

Ideally, I will try for 3 sets consisting of 6-8 reps, although my last set may often consist of 3-5 reps dependable on weight.

Chest

Flies - I use the machine which can do rear delts for this

Flat BB Press

Decline BB Press

Incline DB Flies

Cross Overs

Arms

Preacher Curls

DB Kick Backs

Seated DB Curls

Close Grip Bench

Hammer Grip Curls

Push Downs - Maybe Skull Crushers, however sometimes my elbows hurt?

Dips

Shoulders

DB Presses

Front DB Raises

Side DB Raises

BB Pull Ups/Bar Raises? Not sure on the name?

Shrugs

Back

Wide Grip Pull Down

Close Grip Pull Down

Bent Over BB Row

Bent Over DB Row

Deadlift

Legs

Squats

Calf Raises

Leg Curls

Extensions

And I think that's covered everything?

I am open to suggestions and C&C!

Regards.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Too much volume - if you are going 'heavy'

Deadlifts should be first on back day IMHO.

5 exercises for chest?

If you are doing flies first then you aren't going heavy as you will have pre-fatigued the muscle.

DB and BB Rows? Why?

I'm gonna guess you a natty trainer yes?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, I am natty TH&S.

I understand what you mean, I guess I should do my compounds first, and isolations afterwards?

I hit a new PB on my Deadlift today of 245lbs, I guess that could have been heavier if I was doing it first!

What do you suggest for me?

Regards.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Deads

Pullups/Chins

Rows

Squats

SLDL

Abs

Incline Bench

Dips

Overhead Press

@ 5x5 would be a good routine to start with


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

And I am right in saying that "heavy" lifts and lower rep range should help to increase size?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If you aint a BB'er - then less is more, heavyweights on fewer exercises.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

mrbez said:


> And I am right in saying that "heavy" lifts and lower rep range should help to increase size?


5x5 is a hybrid size and strength routine


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I did try 5x5 for a few weeks and I felt that it didn't do much for me.

Therefore I am back to what I am doing now.

My plan was to do this routine for 2 months, and then go back to the 5x5 and see if I can get stronger before hitting a platau.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

mrbez said:


> I did try 5x5 for a few weeks and I felt that it didn't do much for me.
> 
> Therefore I am back to what I am doing now.
> 
> My plan was to do this routine for 2 months, and then go back to the 5x5 and see if I can get stronger before hitting a platau.


You tried 5x5 on all that volume???

Rep range isn't important - work with whatever you feel comfortable doing.

Reduce your over all volume of exercises and you'll start seeing some good results


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay, so take a couple of isolations from my routine and hopefully I should see some good growth?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Deads
> 
> Pullups/Chins
> 
> ...


Good routine


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

mrbez said:


> Okay, so take a couple of isolations from my routine and hopefully I should see some good growth?


Swap the words "a couple" to "all" and yes you are correct....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Good routine


I'm doing even less than the above at the moment Para - just hit two PBs on deadlifts after hittting a sticky point fior months.

Less is more.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Dude, listen to TH&S, he's giving you good advice here 

Plus, you need to stick at a routine for more than a few weeks to decide whether it's working well or not.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay, thanks for all your help, it's much appreciated! 

I will keep you posted.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I have included some pictures just so that you can see where I am at at the moment.

These were taken last night.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

And a couple more.

Hopefully, it should be easier to track my gains via the images also.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Very lean dude.

I'm gonna hazard a guess at you've either run a cycle before or you do some kind of MMA...?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks TH&S.

I am 100% natural if that's what you mean.

I used to play football 4 times a week, and I believe that I have a high metabolism? I find it hard to gain fat, yet find it easy to loose it.

As of now, I do no cardio and play football once a week.

No MMA for me, although I am looking into Muay Thai, or even MMA as you say.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Over christmas, I was on a job where I was walking 15 miles on average a day - Security.

I worked around 20 days in the December period and I noticed any fat I had left just drop off me! lol.

Also, around summer last year I managed to reach 13 stone. I then had two holidays in the space of a month, ate crap, hardly trained, and was in 45 degree heat! As you can imagine, my strength went, but I ripped up alot.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

TH&S, I tried to PM you but I need 50 posts.

I have been reading through some of your threads, are you a QS?

It's something that I am interested in getting into thats all.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just an update, i'm still following my diet and it seems to be paying off very well.

I am yet to actually weigh myself again, but my lifts are increasing each time I work out.

Two weeks ago I was shoulder pressing 26KG DB with a spot, and as of today I am pushing 36's!

Hopefully I can keep this up for a couple of months and I will hit my 14 stone target!


----------

